# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box  Miracle Falcon Frp Tool 1.4 Released {1st April 2018}

## mohamed73

*MIRACLE FALCON *  *FRP TOOL Free Pack 1.4* *We are Glad to Present New FRP Pack, Free for Falcon & Key Users*  *Free Frp Pack is Designed only for FRP Lock Multi Brand* *To Make Work Easy,* *We Will Cover as Manny Brands and Models Possible*   *Frp Pack Features 
Added One Click FRP Removal Support for Following MTK in Flash Mode Generic Method** no Need Model Selection it will Auto Detect  Exclusive Update News Falcon Free Frp Pack v1.4  [+] Added Model Based Frp Removal (2 Different Methods)
[+] Oppo 1105		
[+] Oppo 1107				
[+] Oppo 1206				
[+] Oppo 3001				
[+] Oppo 3007				
[+] Oppo A31C				
[+] Oppo A31T				
[+] Oppo A33F			
[+] Oppo A37				
[+] Oppo A37F				
[+] Oppo F1				
[+] Oppo F1Plus_R9			
[+] Oppo N5110		
[+] Oppo N5116		
[+] Oppo N5117		
[+] Oppo N5206		
[+] Oppo N5207		
[+] Oppo N5209		
[+] Oppo R2010			
[+] Oppo R2017		
[+] Oppo R6007		
[+] Oppo R7005		
[+] Oppo R7007		
[+] Oppo R7F		
[+] Oppo R7G		
[+] Oppo R7K		
[+] Oppo R7PlusF		
[+] Oppo R7PlusM		
[+] Oppo R7S		
[+] Oppo R8000		
[+] Oppo R8001		
[+] Oppo R8007		
[+] Oppo R8106		
[+] Oppo R8107		
[+] Oppo R8201		
[+] Oppo R830S		
[+] Oppo R9PlusTM	
[+] Oppo X9000		
[+] Oppo X9007		
[+] Oppo X9070		
[+] Oppo X9077		
[+] Oppo X9079		 
[+] Added Model Based Frp Removal (2 Different Methods)
[+] Xiaomi 3W Xiaomi 4W Cancro		
[+] Xiaomi 4A Rolex					
[+] Xiaomi 4c Libra					
[+] Xiaomi 4i Ferrari			
[+] Xiaomi 4S Aqua				
[+] Xiaomi 5S Capricorn			
[+] Xiaomi 5S Plus Natrium		
[+] Xiaomi 5 Gemini			
[+] Xiaomi Max 32GB Hydrogen	
[+] Xiaomi Max 64 128GB Helium	
[+] Xiaomi Note LTE Virgo Lite	
[+] Xiaomi Note Pro Leo			
[+] Xiaomi Note Virgo			
[+] Xiaomi Redmi 1 HM 1TD HM1W		
[+] Xiaomi Redmi 2A MI HM 2A lte26007	
[+] Xiaomi Redmi 2A WT88047		
[+] Xiaomi Redmi 2 CN WT86047		
[+] Xiaomi Redmi 2 Prime WT88047 Pro
[+] Xiaomi Redmi 3S 3X Land	
[+] Xiaomi Redmi 3 IDO			
[+] Xiaomi Redmi 4x Santoni	
[+] Xiaomi Redmi 4 *****		
[+] Xiaomi Redmi 4 Prime		
[+] Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro Kenzo		
[+] Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Special Edition Kate	
[+] Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 Xiaomido		
[+] Xiaomi Redmi Note 5A UGG Lite	
[+] Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 UGG		
[+] Xiaomi Redmi Note Prime 4G 2
[+] Xiaomi5X		
[+] Xiaomi 6		
[+] Xiaomi A1		
[+] Xiaomi Y1		
[+] Xiaomi Y1 Lite	 
[+] Added Model Based Frp Removal (2 Different Methods)
[+] Motorola Xt-1643  
[+] Motorola Xt-1644  
[+] Motorola Xt-1650  
[+] Motorola Xt-1670  
[+] Motorola Xt-1671  
[+] Motorola Xt-1672  
[+] Motorola Xt-1675  
[+] Motorola Xt-1676  
[+] Motorola Xt-1677  
[+] Motorola Xt-1680  
[+] Motorola Xt-1681  
[+] Motorola Xt-1683  
[+] Motorola Xt-1684  
[+] Motorola Xt-1685  
[+] Motorola Xt-1686  
[+] Motorola Xt-1687  
[+] Motorola Xt-1710        
[+] Motorola Xt-1710-02      
[+] Motorola Xt-1710-08      
[+] Motorola Xt-1710-09      
[+] Motorola Xt-1710-10      
[+] Motorola Xt-1710-07     
[+] Improved Mtk Android Flash Mode Frp Removal  Still not Have Falcon ?
Make Sure you Check our Free Packs   -------------------------------------------------------------------  Frp Pack Features 
We are Glad to Present New Frp Pack 
Free Frp Pack is Designed only for Frp Lock Multi Brand
To Make Work Easy
We Will Cover as Manny Brands and Models Possible  
Frp Pack Features 
Enable Adb
Remove Frp Lock 
Supported Modes (Selection Is Optional)
(Check Available Supported Mode for Each Device)
Adb Models
Fastboot Model
Edl Mode 
Diag Mode
Download Mode
Factory Mode
Flash Mode  -------------------------------------------------------------------  Alcatel 
Frp Removal Model Based in 
-Edl Mode
-FastBoot Mode
-Adb Mode  Asus 
- Enable Adb
- Remove Frp Lock
- Most Asus Supported  Htc 
- Enable Adb (Universal Method)
- Remove Frp Lock  Lg 
- Remove Frp Lock 
- Most Lg Devices Supported  Lenovo 
-Edl Mode
-FastBoot Mode
-Adb Mode  Micromax 
- Remove Frp Lock   Motorola 
- Enable Adb (Universal Method)
- Remove Frp Lock   Mtk Android 
- Universal Mtk Android Frp Removal in Flash Mode   Oppo 
- Remove Frp Lock  Qualcomm 
- Remove Frp Lock  Samsung 
- 4 Different Methods for Frp Removal
- (Model Based solution will be added in comming updates) 
Twrp Method 
- Remove Frp Lock  Universal Adb 
- Remove Frp Lock 
Universal Fastboot 
- Remove Frp Lock  Vivo 
- Remove Frp Lock  Xiaomi 
- Remove Frp Lock  Zte 
- Remove Frp Lock (4 Methods)  -------------------------------------------------------------------  Reboot Fastboot to Edl
Reboot Fastboot to Normal
Reboot Adb to Bootloader/FastBoot
Reboot Adb to Download
Reboot Adb to Edl
Reboot Ftm to Edl
Reboot Adb to Recovery  ------------**------------------------------------------------------- 
 Still Not Have Falcon ?
Check our Free Packs
More Updates to Come *               الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  **  **  **       الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * *

----------


## mohamed73

_     # MTK FREE MODULE Falcon Power # QUALCOMM FREE MODULE Falcon Power # FRP FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # SAMSUNG FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # LG FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # MOTO FREE MODULE Falcon Power # HTC FREE MODULE Falcon Power               الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     THIS IS RIGHT TIME TO BUY "SOON BIG BLAST"     _

----------


## mohamed73

_If you Forget your 
User Name & {assword 
Recover Your Self 1 Click   Run Recovery Tool As Admin          Get Ur Details In One Click              الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      _

----------

